# Break in the weather this weekend



## phishphood

Brandon Thomas Tournament is this weekend, so there should be quite a few boats running around. If the weather is nice, it will probably be a zoo out there.


----------



## tojo

> Brandon Thomas Tournament is this weekend, so there should be quite a few boats running around. If the weather is nice, it will probably be a zoo out there.


Lets try to stay in the spirit here Jason : ;D It will be a zoo for a great cause. Your just mad cause you can't come 

By the way all of the fish will be down in the goon, so there is no need for anyone to come up here to EdgeH20.


----------



## orlgheenoer

all fish belong to sebastian.


----------



## gregT

Anyone going out on Sunday?


----------



## tom_in_orl

I am camping at Manatee Hammock Friday and Saturday night. I will probably fish on Sunday morning and then head home about mid day.


----------



## gregT

I'm trying really hard to get out this Sunday so I might hit you up later in the week/end to find out your plans.


----------



## phishphood

I'm open for a Sunday trip. I've had all my gear ready for weeks now.


----------



## gregT

I wanted to set up a trip with another boat for sure because I wanted to test the motor now that its "fixed" just in case it doesnt want to cooperate.


----------



## phishphood

Where you thinking about launching/fishing?


----------



## gregT

I dont have a preference. I've never really found fish in the lagoon, so I usually fish the river (Dummit's Creek area). I'll go wherever you guys want to. Really just want to test the motor, if I catch fish thats extra.


----------



## phishphood

I'm open to suggestions. I usually stick around the north Lagoon area, but I like checking out new areas.
Where are you driving from?


----------



## gregT

Orlando. Never really fished the North Lagoon, wouldnt mind trying.


----------



## phishphood

I haven't been out in several week, so I gots no clue where the fish might be. Lunch and a cold one at JB's is always close on the north end. Maybe Tony will jump in with some fishy spots to try.


----------



## gregT

I'm in the same spot as you, but I havent been out in at least a month. I'm even further behind you...I'll make this easy and let you decide where to go. Like I said I dont care if I catch fish, its more about the test of the engine and possibly catch fish.


----------



## phishphood

What size motor you testing out? Riverbreeze launch has the most parking. I have a 15 on my classic that get me going 21-22mph.


----------



## gregT

I have Tom's old lowsider and a 7.5hp Gamefisher.  I dont think I can quite keep up with the 15 but I wont be a paddler either.  Tom might also be up for a trip on Sunday if he is still over there.


----------



## phishphood

Sounds good to me. You familiar with Riverbreeze?


----------



## tom_in_orl

I will show up and put around with you guys. There are a couple of spots not to far in that we can look at. Then make a run for JBs and a spot or two near there. 

Greg, do you have a push pole? You are gonna need it if you haven't added a jack plate to the lowsider. If you don't have one let me know and I will bring my backup. It goes with that boat anyways. 

BTW, If you get an offer to follow around someone who lives in that area I would suggest ditching me and following them : I can not catch fish on the north side of the goon to save my life. I am only there for JBs ;D ;D ;D


----------



## mygheenoe1

tom about what time are you heading to jbs


----------



## tom_in_orl

Tanner once called it "The 11:15 AM Regatta". Restaurant opens at 11:30 so that will usually get you one of the better tables outdoors. I am going to probably get to the area a little bit early and fish that canal with the houseboat.


----------



## gregT

I dont have a push pole for it.  I was using the oars I have and just using those for stealth (remember only taken the boat out once).  I am going to try to create a plate for the back of the boat to raise the engine a little...dont know if I'll get it done by this weekend, and if not I have the trolling motor if we get in shallow water to move me around fast.

I havent been to RiverBreeze, but I know where it is.


----------



## phishphood

I plan on being at the ramp at daylight and hitting the north side of the entrance to Bissette Bay for some trout. We can meet there or I can meet you guys back at the ramp. Just let me know.


----------



## tom_in_orl

I will have a 16 push pole for you on Sunday. Don't worry about getting the motor raised up for this weekend. I was just pointing it out for the sake of making sure you knew what was up in that area.


----------



## gregT

I can meet you at the ramp at daylight. Just for the sake of timing? Around 5:30-6?

I'll probably be with a buddy if he can get off.


----------



## tom_in_orl

No earlier than 6 for me.


----------



## gregT

6 would be what I would prefer as well.  Just because that means I'm getting up at 4:30 in Orlando to be to the coast and in the water by 6. Got loading and unloading of the boat from my truck so it takes me a little bit of prep.


----------



## gregT

I'm anxious to get your opinion on what I've done to the boat Tom, and what I plan to do.


----------



## phishphood

See you guys around 6 then.


----------



## Lil_Tate

> I am camping at Manatee Hammock Friday and Saturday night. I will probably fish on Sunday morning and then head home about mid day.



that is my plan also. Man I am psyched!!!!


----------



## gregT

I can not believe my horrible luck.  Sitting at home and watching fishing shows on TV is not what I had planned for today.  Sorry to both of you guys for not being able to make it out there this morning.  I checked everything on the boat, and didnt even think about my stupid truck battery in my car going dead on me.

I am going to try to get out next Saturday if we could try again???  I'll be there for sure this time.  I'll start the truck up at night and just keep it running till the morning.

Let me know how today went for you guys, be easy on me, I'm sure with my luck both of you had the best fishing you've had all year.


----------



## phishphood

Well, we weren't skunked. That's about all I can say. I dinky trout for me and one dinky trout for Tom. We tried my spot first that produced my fish and ten explored a new area where Tom foound his. We then went and checked out a spot Tom knew where we saw the bass end of the only red sighted. Poled out from there and hit JB's for lunch.
Tom snapped a few action photos, so those will probably get posted pretty soon.
I'm out for next Saturday. Sunday might be possible though.


----------



## gregT

What a bummer.

I know I'm free all next weekend, so I can go any day next weekend (girlfriend is out of town). The only reason I said Saturday was because I know my buddy is off that day, but he might have Sunday off as well. I'll let you know mid week.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Sorry you could not make it Greg

PP, Had fun despite getting only 2 hours of sleep and there being an annoying west wind. Lunch was definitely the highlight of the morning. I did get a couple great pics. I will be posting them tonight if I don't fall asleep. 

I am out next weekend. You might catch me surf fishing or at JBs for lunch though. The family has a condo on the beach for a week.


----------



## phishphood

I'm probably out as well. I'm on call at work which means I have a 2 hour response time. No way I can get off the water, home, and then to OIA that quick. I can probably get out the 2 following weekends.


----------



## gregT

To be honest I might try to get out both days. The gas stations are going to love me this weekend! I might try Riverbreeze one day and then fish Dummits the other.


----------

